# Topics > Related topics > Singularity >  “Singularity Hypotheses: A Scientific and Philosophical Assessment”, book, Amnon H. Eden, James H Moor, Johnny H. Soraker, Eric Steinhart, 2013

## Airicist

Article "“Singularity Hypotheses” Published"

by Luke Muehlhauser  
April 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

"Singularity Hypotheses: A Scientific and Philosophical Assessment" on Amazon, Amnon H. Eden, James H Moor, Johnny H. Soraker, Eric Steinhart, 2013

----------

